# John Deere 1520



## chowman13 (May 15, 2017)

I have a 1966 John Deere 1520. In front of the radiator there's a canister or reservoir. What's it for? A line leading to or from this canister was leaking what I assume is hydraualic fluid. I've googled to no avail and have referenced both my owner's manual and a repair manual and cannot find what that's for! I'm going to repair the leak in the line, but want to know if I need to replace the lost fluid and if so, how much to add?


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum chowman13.

If your reservoir looks like the one in the attached photo then it is indeed a hydraulic reservoir.
Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I *think* this reservoir on the old 20 series was a spillover tank. It caught and held hydraulic oil when the oil heated up and expanded. You should check your hydraulic oil level as you normally would and add as necessary. This tank doesn't need to be filled or checked.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The tank (or one like it) is used on most Deere closed center systems. It's there to help provide an adequate supply of fluid to the front pump when the pump demands it. It will be filled by the transmission pump when the engine is running so no checking/adding of fluid there will be necessary. Just maintain proper level according to transmission dipstick.


----------



## wenger.kansas (Feb 2, 2021)

chowman13 said:


> I have a 1966 John Deere 1520. In front of the radiator there's a canister or reservoir. What's it for? A line leading to or from this canister was leaking what I assume is hydraualic fluid. I've googled to no avail and have referenced both my owner's manual and a repair manual and cannot find what that's for! I'm going to repair the leak in the line, but want to know if I need to replace the lost fluid and if so, how much to add?


I don't know if you are still on this forum but I am wondering if you repaired the leak? There is a tiny line from the cannister that goes somewhere down near the hydraulic lines under the radiator or in that area. I can't figure out where it connects, can you help? Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Not sure what you're calling a "tiny line", but there is a plastic hose, probably 5/16" or so that goes from the top of the tank back to a hose barb on the transmission shift cover. Another one, same size, that leads to a shaft seal relief on the front of the hydraulic pump. It takes a bit of effort to get to the fitting on the pump.


----------



## wenger.kansas (Feb 2, 2021)

Fedup said:


> Not sure what you're calling a "tiny line", but there is a plastic hose, probably 5/16" or so that goes from the top of the tank back to a hose barb on the transmission shift cover. Another one, same size, that leads to a shaft seal relief on the front of the hydraulic pump. It takes a bit of effort to get to the fitting on the pump.


Thanks!


----------

